# Château de Noisy, Belgium - April 2011



## LulaTaHula (May 1, 2011)

*The Belgian Roadtrip: Site 1*

Admittedly, I was nervous. "Are you going to end up in some foreign jail?" my mother had enquired. I strongly suspected not, but my first foray into international urbex did bring with it a fresh set of anxieties, not least that my Flemish is non-existent.

Following the deterrent of security car and strange looking man emerging from Friday night's failed effort, Saturday morning's sunshine promised better things. It didn't disappoint. A brisk uphill walk in the rapidly increasing heat, a quick "Bonjour" exchanged with the French explorers as they left, and we were in.

Château de Noisy was beautiful. Pastel colours, marble staircases and dandelion seeds swirling around on the gentle breeze.















































Of course, I had prepared a flask at the campsite in the morning, so that tea could be taken in the tower.


----------



## Reaperman (May 1, 2011)

Hi Lula,

Looks like you had a great time over there (especailly if you avioded spending time with any foreingn policemen!) 

How were the upper floors? they were getting bad last year and I imagine they are getting very bad in places now.


----------



## LulaTaHula (May 1, 2011)

Definitely not a place for storming around without considering your footing! The floors aren't great, although it's impossible for me to say how much worse they are now since it was my first visit. It's obvious, though, how badly decayed the building is, and how beautiful it would have been in its prime. There has been a ceiling/floor collapse since Marlon was last there, so the small tower was inaccessible.


----------



## klempner69 (May 1, 2011)

Excellant shots Lula.I am sure MacBones looked after you cos he is a good fella.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2011)

I never tire of seeing reports of this place, and this does the place justice. Never seen that view from the roof before! You should be well proud!


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2011)

I totally agree with UrbanX...beautiful photos and it's great to see so many lovely features. Nice one, Lula.


----------



## Snips86x (May 1, 2011)

What an oustanding find. I cant believe this place has just been left, its such an oustanding building.


----------



## mr_bones (May 1, 2011)

I am really glad that Noisy didn't let us down, and the perfect first Belgian explore for you to see.

I really like your photos, cover some unusual aspects of the building.

Since my last visit a few months ago, a floor has collapsed (as Lula has mentioned) - preventing access to the smaller tower, a real shame as it was a good vantage point. 

Some shots from me.








































​


----------



## King Al (May 1, 2011)

Absolutly fantastic pics guys, I do love a bit of Noisy


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2011)

You had a great day for it, I'm surprised we didn't bump into you as we were there about then too! M n TJ


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 3, 2011)

Love the look of this place!
Lovely shots!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 9, 2011)

Whoa what an awesome place!


----------



## professor frink (Jul 10, 2011)

How did i miss this report? Awesome place, looks well worth the visit overseas.


----------

